# Problem mit Add JScrollPane



## Markus_667 (17. Dez 2017)

Hallo an alle hier im Forum,

ich benötige noch etwas Hilfe mit dem Verständnis der JScrollPain.
Das Beispiel beinhaltet nur die ein Klasse, die weiteren habe ich weg gelassen da sie nichts zur Sache tun denke ich.
Wenn ich frame.add(ScrollPane); einfüge kann ich nichts mehr in meinen Frame Zeichnen.
Mir fehlt glaube ich noch das Verständnis was hier im Vordergrund und im Hintergrund liegt und wo man die JFrames anmeldet.

Kann mir da jemand etwas Hilfestellung geben ?

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


```
import javax.swing.JFrame;
import javax.swing.JScrollPane;

public class ZeichenArea {
    private JScrollPane ScrollPane;
    JFrame frame;
    GrafikObjekte grafikObj;
    Optionen optionenPanel;

    public ZeichenArea(Optionen optionenPanel) {
        ScrollPane = new JScrollPane();
        ScrollPane.setVerticalScrollBarPolicy(JScrollPane.VERTICAL_SCROLLBAR_ALWAYS);
        grafikObj = new GrafikObjekte();
        frame = new JFrame("Zeichenbrett");
        frame.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
        frame.setSize(1000, 800);
        frame.add(ScrollPane);
        frame.add(grafikObj);
        AktionHandler aktion_handler = new AktionHandler(grafikObj, optionenPanel);
        grafikObj.addMouseListener(aktion_handler);
        grafikObj.addMouseMotionListener(aktion_handler);
        frame.addKeyListener(aktion_handler);
        frame.setVisible(true);
    }

    public JFrame getFrame() {
        return frame;
    }

    public void setFrame(JFrame frame) {
        this.frame = frame;
    }

}
```


----------



## Markus_667 (17. Dez 2017)

Oh meine Main Methode ist vielleicht noch wichtig.


```
public class start {

    public static void main(String[] args) {
        // Optionen Panel wird erstellt und übergeben
        Optionen optionenPanel = new Optionen();
        // Erstellen der Zeichenfläche Window
        ZeichenArea zeichenArea = new ZeichenArea(optionenPanel);
        //das Optionen Panel soll als letztes angezeigt werden
        optionenPanel.anzeigen();
    }
}
```


----------



## Markus_667 (17. Dez 2017)

Noch ein Hinweis grafikObj extends JPanel aber auch wenn ich das JScrollPane da anmelde bekomme ich keinen Scrollbalken.


----------



## fhoffmann (17. Dez 2017)

Markus_667 hat gesagt.:


> *private* JScrollPane ScrollPane;


Variablennamen sollte man klein schreiben! Möglicherweise resultiert der Fehler nur daraus, dass es eine Klasse ScrollPane im package java.awt gibt.
(Übrigens kommt schon die Formatierung in diesem Forum damit nicht klar! - der Variablenname wird als Klasse dargestellt)


----------



## Markus_667 (18. Dez 2017)

Stimmt du hast völlig recht, hab es zugegebenermaßen kopiert und nicht drauf geachtet. :-( 
Aber nach der Änderung geht es trotzdem nicht.
Wenn ich folgende Reihenfolge habe:
frame.add(grafikObj);
frame.add(scrollPane1);
bekomme ich zwar die Scrollbalken angezeigt aber ich kann keine Objekte in der GrafikObj mehr erstellen.
Ändere ich die Reihenfolge kann ich wieder Objekte erstellen aber sehe keine Scrollbalken.

Irgendetwas habe ich vertauscht oder falsch angemeldet.
Wie ich es auch drehe und wende, es klappt nicht.


----------



## fhoffmann (18. Dez 2017)

Was hast du denn nun alles geändert?
Veröffentliche doch bitte noch einmal ein kompilierbares Beispiel, damit wir den Fehler  nachvollziehen können.


----------



## truesoul (18. Dez 2017)

Hallo. 

Wäre es nicht besser grafkObj dem scrollPane1 hinzuzufügen und dann dem frame das scrollPane1? 

Grüße


----------



## thet1983 (18. Dez 2017)

ein beispiel:
..du musst der ScrollPane ein Object mitgeben, sonst wird diese ja klarerweise nicht angezeigt

```
GraphicObjecte go = new GraphicObjecte();
JScrollPane sp = new JScrollpane(go); // Object dem Scollpane übergeben!!
jFrame.getContentPane(sp, BorderLayout.<deinePosition>);
// oder noch einfacher
jFrame.getContentPane(new JScrollPane(go),BorderLayout.<deinePosition>);
```


----------



## Markus_667 (18. Dez 2017)

So ich habe eure Vorschläge mal umgesetzt, Programm läuft jetzt wieder aber ich habe immer noch keine Scrollbar.

Auch wenn ich das Fenster kleiner mache und Objekte drin sind.


```
import javax.swing.JFrame;
import javax.swing.JScrollPane;

public class ZeichenArea {
    private JScrollPane scrollPn;
    JFrame frame;
    GrafikObjekte grafikObj;
    Optionen optionenPanel;

    public ZeichenArea(Optionen optionenPanel) {
        grafikObj = new GrafikObjekte();
        AktionHandler aktion_handler = new AktionHandler(grafikObj, optionenPanel);
        grafikObj.addMouseListener(aktion_handler);
        grafikObj.addMouseMotionListener(aktion_handler);
      
        frame = new JFrame("Zeichenbrett");
        frame.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
        frame.setSize(1000, 800);
      
        scrollPn = new JScrollPane(grafikObj);

        frame.add(scrollPn);
        frame.addKeyListener(aktion_handler);
        frame.setVisible(true);
    }

    public JFrame getFrame() {
        return frame;
    }

    public void setFrame(JFrame frame) {
        this.frame = frame;
    }
}
```


----------



## thet1983 (18. Dez 2017)

Markus_667 hat gesagt.:


> frame.add(scrollPn);




```
frame.getContentPane(scrollPn,BorderLayout.CENTER);
```

bei der größe von 1000*800 wird wahrscheinlich alles angezeigt, oder?


----------



## Markus_667 (18. Dez 2017)

Die Zeile habe ich eingefügt aber immer noch keine Scrollbalken.
Das Panel (grafikObj) wird auch erst durch Maus Aktionen gefüllt, wenn es aber durch Verschiebungen der Objekte oder der Fenstergröße dazu kommt dass einige Objekte außerhalb des Fensters verschoben werden möchte ich dass ein ScrollBalken vorhanden ist um die außerhalb liegenden Objekte wieder in den sichtbaren Bereich zu bringen.


----------



## thet1983 (18. Dez 2017)

dann musst du diese nach jedem Klick updaten


----------



## Markus_667 (18. Dez 2017)

Ich verstehe nicht ganz wie ich das bewerkstelligen soll.
Meinst du so wie ich das JPanel GrafikObj mit der paintComponent Methode (repaint(); ) neu zeichnen lasse ?
Dazu müsste ich aus der paintComponent Methode von GrafikObj das JScrollPanel neu zeichnen.

Ich habe jetzt folgende Zeile ergänzt:

```
scrollPn = new JScrollPane(grafikObj,ScrollPaneConstants.VERTICAL_SCROLLBAR_ALWAYS,
                ScrollPaneConstants.HORIZONTAL_SCROLLBAR_ALWAYS);
```

Nun sehe ich die ScrollBalken aber ich kann Sie nicht bewegen, irgendwie sehen die auch seltsam aus.
Die Scrollbalken haben irgendwie keinen Balken zum anfassen, es schaut so aus als würde nur die "Gleitfläche" der Balken dargestellt.
Liegt das daran, dass die Größe der beiden Panel identisch ist ?
So langsam kommt Licht ins Dunkel. 
Aber wie bekomme ich ein dynamisches Update der JScrollPane hin ?


----------



## thet1983 (18. Dez 2017)

Das Scrollpane updaten, bei jedem Klick wenn sich die Größe aendert.


----------



## Markus_667 (18. Dez 2017)

Aber ich weis nicht wie.
Muss ich dem maus_Handler die ScrollPane übergeben und dann scrollpane.revalidate() in jedem mausevent machen ?


----------



## thet1983 (19. Dez 2017)

erstell einen getter der scrollpane und rufe dann die repaint oder revalidate auf..
ich bin mir auch nicht sicher, versuch es einfach mal...


----------



## truesoul (19. Dez 2017)

Markus_667 hat gesagt.:


> Liegt das daran, dass die Größe der beiden Panel identisch ist ?



Hallo.

Was soll in GrafikObj denn gerendert werden bzw wozu brauchst du ein ScrollPane?
Ich würde auch vermuten das es daran liegt, dass grafikObj und scrollPn die gleiche Größe haben.

Vergrößer doch mal grafikObj um zu sehen ob dann der ScrollPane auch korrekt den Balken anzeigt. 

Mit Windows State Listener kannst du darauf reagieren, wenn eine Componente (JFrame) sich z. B vergrößert. 

https://docs.oracle.com/javase/tutorial/uiswing/events/windowlistener.html

Grüße


----------



## Markus_667 (20. Dez 2017)

Hallo nochmal, ich hab jetzt noch ein bisschen mit euren Vorschlägen rum probiert.
Aber ich habe es leider nicht hin bekommen, die ScrollPane ist zwar sichtbar aber nicht scrollbar.
Ich habe auch in den MausListener unter MausButton released die scrollpane.repaint() Methode angesprochen.
Leider ohne Änderung.
Die Änderung der Größen der verschiedenen Fenster habe ich auch probiert, also das Panel größer als das Frame oder anders herum.

Hier noch einmal mein Programm, vielleicht hat ja noch jemand ein Idee was ich ändern muss damit das komische ScrollPane scrollbar wird.


```
public class ZeichenArea {
    public JScrollPane scrollPn;
    JFrame frame;
    GrafikObjekte grafikObj;
    Optionen optionenPanel;

    public ZeichenArea(Optionen optionenPanel) {
        grafikObj = new GrafikObjekte();
        grafikObj.setSize(1200,900);
        scrollPn = new JScrollPane(grafikObj,ScrollPaneConstants.VERTICAL_SCROLLBAR_ALWAYS,
                ScrollPaneConstants.HORIZONTAL_SCROLLBAR_ALWAYS);
        AktionHandler aktion_handler = new AktionHandler(grafikObj, optionenPanel, scrollPn);
        grafikObj.addMouseListener(aktion_handler);
        grafikObj.addMouseMotionListener(aktion_handler);
             
        frame = new JFrame("Zeichenbrett");
        frame.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
        frame.setSize(new Dimension(800,800));
        frame.setLocationRelativeTo(null);
      

        frame.addKeyListener(aktion_handler);
        //frame.add(scrollPn);
        frame.getContentPane().add(scrollPn,BorderLayout.CENTER);
        frame.setVisible(true);
    }

    public JFrame getFrame() {
        return frame;
    }

    public void setFrame(JFrame frame) {
        this.frame = frame;
    }
}
```


----------



## Markus_667 (20. Dez 2017)

Vielleicht gibt es auch noch eine andere Möglichkeit wie der Inhalt des GraphObj scrollbar gemacht werden kann ?


----------



## Markus_667 (20. Dez 2017)

Zum besseren Verständnis:
Ich baue so etwas wie in dem folgenden Link zu sehen ist, und meine Scrollbalken sehen genau so aus wie auf dem Bild. Nur wenn ich das Fenster verkleinere, so dass Objekte verschwinden (durch ziehen am Rand) wird es nicht Scrollbar, auch wenn ich danach dann drin rum klicke (trotz repaint Methode) passiert nichts.
http://www.pneditor.org/


----------



## Markus_667 (20. Dez 2017)

Jetzt habe ich etwas neues herausgefunden, wenn ich mit ner Schleife einfach mal ein Label nacheinander einfüge ist der Scrollbalken da und auch scrollbar.

```
for(int i=1; i<=10; i++)
        {
            grafikObj.add(new Label("Beschriftung " + i));
        }
```
Nur mit meinen Vierecken und Kreisen will es nicht funktionieren... 
Selbst wenn ich ein Testviereck außerhalb des Panels platziere.
In der paintComponent Methode der Klasse GraphObj.

```
Rectangle2D rectTest1 = new Rectangle(1300, 950, 100, 100);
        g2d.draw(rectTest1);
```
Da steckt der Wurm wohl wo anders drin.
Aber wo ?

Sorry für die Ausschnitte aber mein Programm hat in Summe weit über 2000 Zeilen, das würde wohl den Rahmen sprengen.


----------



## thet1983 (21. Dez 2017)

dann zeichen die rect auf ein label und adde diese an dein grafikObj...


----------



## Harry Kane (21. Dez 2017)

Du musst getPreferredSize() von GraphObj überschreiben.
Wenn du Komponenten (z. B. JLabel) zu einem Container (z. B. einem JPanel) addest, geht der LayoutManager beim rendern über alle Komponenten des Containers, berechnet deren Größe und Position, und berechnet am Schluss die beste Größe für den Container. Wie diese Berechnung genau aussieht, ist von der jeweiligen Implementierung des  LayoutManagers abhängig.
Wenn du etwas anderes als Komponenten in deinem Container sichtbar machen möchtest (z. B. irgendwelche Rectangles, Images, oder was auch immer), musst du selber dafür sorgen, dass die preferred size des Containers immer richtig berechnet wird. Wenn du z. B. ein Rectangle an der Position 0,0 hast, und ein weiteres an der Position 10000,10000, muss die prefferedSize entsprechend 10000 x 10000 sein.
Vor ein paar Jahren habe ich mal ein Beispielprogramm dazu geschrieben, wie das "dynamische" Berechnen der preferredSize funktioniert:
https://www.java-forum.org/thema/arraylist-rectangles2d.138049/page-3#post-914036


----------



## Markus_667 (21. Dez 2017)

@Harry Kane
Ja geil... Danke, ich bin ganz nah dran.
Die Scrollbalken erscheinen wenn ein Graphics Element außerhalb ist, bzw ich es raus gezogen habe und ich am Rand des Fensters ziehe.
Jetzt muss ich nur noch hin bekommen, dass es ohne am Fenster ziehen funktioniert.
Hab aber leider noch keine Merhode dafür gefunden.
Deine Lösung mit der farme.pack() Methode greift dann auf die Dimension getPreferredSize zu und übergibt die neuen Parameter. Ich möchte aber das Fenster in der Größe nicht ändern sondern nur die Scrollbalken aktiv schalten.
Ich muss also denke ich die getPreferredSize Methode aufrufen aber auf welchem Objekt ?


----------



## Harry Kane (22. Dez 2017)

Nach dem Hinzufügen von was auch immer musst du revalidate() auf dem Inhalt der JScrollPane aufrufen, also auf der Instanz von GraphObj.


----------



## Markus_667 (27. Dez 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin total begeistert, mein Programm rennt...
Hab genau das gefunden was ich gesucht habe.
Vielen herzlichen Dank an alle die sich mit mir zusammen den Kopf zerbrochen haben.
Besonders an Harry Kane, mit deiner Hilfe konnte ich letztendlich das Problem lösen... THX


----------

